# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  II.Beyazid Dönemi Fetihler

## ceyda

II. Beyazıt devri 31 yıl sürmüş ve fetihler bakımından sönük geçmiştir. Bu devir, Fatih ile Yavuz Sultan Selim devirleri arasında geçen sönük, durgun bir dönem olarak kabul edilmektedir. Bu durgunluğun sebeplerinin başında Cem Sultan Olayı gelmektedir. Bunun yanında II. Bcyazıtın savaştan pek hoşlanmayan bir hükümdar olması ve daha çok ilimle meşgul olmak istemesinin tesiri vardır.

II. Beyazıt, Osmanoğulları içinde Fatihten sonra en bilgili ve bilgin olanıdır, İslâmî ilimler başta olmak üzere felsefe, matematik ve musikî öğrenimi görmüştü. Bestekâr, hattat ve şair olan II. Beyazıt tasavvufa meraklıydı. Bu yüzden kendisine Sofu Veli unvanları verilmiştir. Bilgin ve sanatkârlar için özel bir bütçesi bulunuyordu. Kendisine sunulan bütün eserleri okur, değerli bulduklarını, teşvik ve taltif ederdi.

Devrinde Osmanlı Devletinin mevcut gücünü korumuş, ordu ve donanmayı geliştirmiştir. Özellikle topçu ve süvari teşkilâtını İslâhata tâbi tutmuştur. Zamanında Venedikten Modon, Koron, tnebahtı; Boğdan Bcyliğindcn Karadeniz kıyılarındaki Kili ve Akkerman kaleleri fethedilmiştir.

Osmanlı-Memlûk İlişkileri

Memlûk Devleti, Mısırda 1250′dc Eyyûbilerin yerine kurulmuştur. Mısır, Suriye, Lübnan, Filistin, Ürdün, Sudan, Libya, Hicaz, Yemen ve Fırata kadar Anadolu toprakları bu devletin hâkimiyetinde idi. Dulkadıroğullan, Ramazanoğulları, Kıbns ve Tunus da Memlûk Devletine tabi idi.

Osmanlı ve Memlûk Türk devletlerini Fırat-Toroslar birbirinden ayınyordu. Memlûk nüfuz ve hâkimiyeti Osmanlı Devleti tarafından Fırat ve Torosların ötesine atılmıştı. Çukurovadaki Ramazanoğulları Memlûk hâkimiyetini tanıyordu. Buna karşılık Memlûkler, Maraş ve çevresindeki Dulkadiroğullannın Osmanlı Devleti hâkimiyetinde olduğunu kabul etmiyorlardı. Suriyeyi elde tutmak için Çukurovada yerleşmek ve hâkim olmak için Fırat ötesi ülkeleri ellerinde bulundurmak istiyorlardı. Her iki Türk devletinin jeopolitik bakımdan menfaatleri Çukurovada çatışıyordu.

Türk hacılanna yapılan saldırılan önleyemeyen Memlûk Devleti, 1482′de Güney Hindistan Türk devleti Behmenîlerin Sultan II. Beyazıte gönderdiği hediyelere de el koyuyordu. Açıklanan uzun ve kısa vadeli sebeplerden 1485′tc Çukurova ve Toroslar ci-vannda iki devlet arasında savaş başladı. 6 yıl süren bu savaşlar asla topyekûn bir savaş olmadığı gibi, önemli sonuçlar da doğurmadı. İki taraf 6 yıl boyunca büyük kayıplar verdiler. Anadolu ile ticarî ilişiği kesilen Memlûk Sultanı Kayıtbay, Tunus Sultanından barış için arabuluculuk yapmasını istedi. Tunus Sultanı III. Yahyanın arabuluculuğu ile iki devlet anlaştı ve barış yapıldı (1491). Barış antlaşmasına göre iki devlet arasındaki eski sınır ve hukukî durumlar (statüko) korundu. Dulkadiroğullan Beyliği, Osmanlı Devletinin; Ramazanoğulları Beyliği ise, Memlûk Devletinin hâkimiyetine bırakıldı. Osmanlı Devletinin takip ettiği cihan devleti olma siyasetinden çıkan anlaşmazlık geçici olarak kapanmıştı. Bu anlaşmazlık, Yavuz Sultan Sclimin Mısırı fethetmesi ve Memlûk Türk Devletini yıkması ile sona erecektir.

Osmanlı-Venedik İlişkileri

Sultan II. Beyazıt, Cem Sultan Olayı sebebiyle, Fatih devrinde başlatılan İtalya (Pulya) Seferine son verdi. Bunun üzerine Türk ordusu Otrantodan geri çekildi. Türklerin Otrantoda yaptıkları tahkimatı inceleyen İtalyanlar, bundan sonra yaptıkları askerî tahkimatlarda Otrantoyu ömek aldılar. Böylece, İtalya Seferinden yine İtalyanlar kârlı çıktı.

Cem Sultanın ölümü ile rahatlayan Sultan II. Beyazıt, Venedıke ağır bir darbe indirmek istiyordu. Bu sırada, Mora Yarımadasının batısındaki İnebahtı, Modon, Koron ve Navarin limanlan üs olarak Venedikin hâkimiyetinde idi. II. Beyazıt 1499-1500 yılarında iki defa Venedik üzerine sefer düzenledi. Moradan tamamen çıkarılan Venediklilerden Modon, Koron, İnebahtı, Navarin ve Draç kaleleri alındı. Bu seferlerde, Kemal ve Burak reislerin komutasındaki Türk donanması, Moranın güneybatı ucunda bulunan Sapianza Adası yakınlarında, 200 parçalık Venedik donanmasını perişan etti. Türkler, tarihteki ilk büyük açık deniz muharebesini kazandılar (28 Temmuz 1499).

Türk akınları ile Venedik Ovasında baskı allına alınan, ticareti büyük ölçüde sekteye uğrayan ve sıkışık durumda kalan Venedik Cuhuriyeti barış istedi. 14 Aralık 1502′de Osmanlı-Venedik (istanbul) Antlaşması ile barış yapıldı. Bu antlaşmaya göre, fethedilen yerler (Modon, Koron, İnebahtı, Navarin ve Draç) Türklerde; sadece Kefalonya Venedikte kalıyordu.

Osmanlı-İran ilişkileri

Akkoyunlu Türk Devleti, 1502′de yine bir Türk hanedanından olan Şah İsmail Safevî tarafından yıkılmıştır. Şah İsmail, Akkoyunluları başkentleri Tebrizden kovmuş ve Tebriz başkent olmak üzere İranda Safevî Devletini kurmuştur. Safevîler Akkoyun-luların mirasını toplayarak İran, Irak, Doğu Anadolu ve Güney Kafkasyaya hâkim olmuşlardır. Akkoyunlular Oguzlann Bayındır, Osmanlılar ise Kayı boyundandır. Safevî Devletini kuran Şah İsmail Safevî, ana tarafından Akkoyunlu Sultam Uzun Hasanın torunudur.

Şah İsmail Safevî, Diyarbakır ve Taşkent arasında uzanan geniş topraklara hâkim olmak istiyordu. Osmanlı Devletinden Doğu Anadoluyu almak isteyen Şah İsmail, Anadoluya kendi adamlannı gönderdi. Anadoludaki Türkmenleri kazanmak ve kendi ta-raflanna çekmek isteyen Şah İsmailin adamları yoğun bir propaganda faaliyetine başladılar. II. Beyazıtın zaafı, devlet adamlarının kayıtsızlığı ve şehzadelerin hükümdar olmak için birbirleriyle rekabetleri Şah İsmailin faaliyetlerini kolaylaştıran sebeplerdendir.

Şah İsmail, 1507′de Osmanlı Devletine tâbi Dulkadiroğullan Beyi Alâüddevle Bozkurt Beyin kızıyla evlenmek istedi. Bozkurt Bey, Şah İsmailin bu isteğini reddetti. Bunun üzerine Şah İsmail, Osmanlı topraklannı çiğneyerek Alâüddevle Bozkurt Beyi yendi. Bu Küstahça tecavüzünü sebebi sorulduğunda: Pâdişâh benim babamdır, onların memleketinde gözüm yoktur. diye özür dileyerek Maraş ve Elbistana girdi. Dulkadiroğullannın hanedan mezarlarını yaktırdı. Bu tecavüzü ile Şah İsmail, birer Türk devleti olan ve Çukurova hâkimiyeti için birbirleri ile çekişen Osmanlıların ve Memlûklerin tepkisini ölçmüştür. Her iki devlet de İrana harp açmaktan çekinmiştir.

Kendisine tâbi ve kayınpederi bulunan bir beyliğin hükümdarının ezilmesini seyretmekle kalan II. Beyazıtın, bu olayla istikbâli karardı. Şehzade Selimin başına devlet kuşunun konmasına sebep oldu. Şah İsmail Safevînin tecavüzüne karşılık, Trabzon Sancakbeyi Şehzade Selim, Azerbaycana kadar akın yaparak İran topraklarını çiğnedi. Safevî hanedanından bir şehzadeyi (İbrahim Mirza) esir alıp Trabzona getirerek öldürttü. Bütün gözler Trabzon Sancakbeyi Şehzade Selime çevrildi.

Şah İsmailin, düşüncelerini yaymak için görevlendirdiği Şahkulu, Antalya, Manisa, Kütahya taraflarında bir isyan çıkardı (1511). Kayseri ve Sivas arasında, Gök-çay Meydan Savaşında Osmanlı Türk ordusu ile Şahkulu (Şeytankulu) kuvvetleri karşılaştı. Şahkulu kuvvetleri yenildi ve Şahkulu öldürüldü. Bu olaylar, II. Beyazıtın son zamanlarında Osmanlı Devletinde ciddi bunalımların doğmasına sebep oldu. Oğulları Şehzade Ahmet, Şehzade Korkut ve Şehzade Selim arasında babalarının sağlığında taht mücadeleleri başladı.

Osmanlı Devlctinin Akdeniz hâkimiyetine önem veren Sultan II. Beyazıt, Endülüsteki Müslümanları İspanyol zulmünden korumak ve kurtarmak istedi. Bu sebeple Kemal Reis komutasındaki Türk donanması iki defa İspanya üzerine sefer yaptı. Bu iki sefer, ne yazık ki İspanyadaki son Müslüman devleti Gırnâtanın yıkılmasını önleyemedi (1492). Kemal Reisin Batı Akdenize müdahale niteliğindeki seferleri; İspanyadaki Müslümanların Kuzey Afrikaya (Cezayir, Fas, Tunus) göçünü sağladı. Kuzey Afrikada Türk gücüne, idaresine ve adaletine büyük bir hayranlık doğmasına sebep oldu. Türk hâkimiyetinin gelecekte buralara uzanmasının ve tutunmasının temelleri atıldı.

----------

